# UFC FIGHT NIGHT 14: SILVA vs. IRVIN Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC FIGHT NIGHT 14: SILVA vs. IRVIN*
Date: 7/19/2008
Event Type: FREE SpikeTV Event
Location: The Palms (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[22-4-0] *Anderson Silva* vs. *James Irvin* [14-4-1]

[8-2-0] *Brandon Vera* vs. *Reese Andy* [7-1-0]

[18-6-0] *Hermes Franca* vs. *Frankie Edgar* [8-1-0]

[3-0-0] *Cain Velasquez* vs. *Jake O'Brien* [10-1-0]

[6-2-0] *Jesse Taylor* vs. *CB Dollaway* [6-1-0]

[6-1-0] *Kevin Burns* vs. *Anthony Johnson* [5-1-0]


Preliminary Bouts:


[10-4-0] *Tim Creuder* vs. *Cale Yarbrough* [0-0-0]

[13-3-0] *Brodie Farber* vs. *Rory Markham* [14-4-0]

[8-0-0] *Nate Loughran* vs. *Johnny Rees* [10-0-0]

[11-2-0] *James Giboo* vs. *Brad Blackburn* [12-9-1]

[9-2-0] *Shannon Gugherty* vs. *Dale Hartt* [5-0-0]


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I really don't think this will be an easy KO for Anderson i think its going to go maybe to Decision..


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, now that I look at it, other than the main card, this one looks shitty.

Silva by TKO rd. 2


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I cringe to think what will happen if A.Silva loses...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Silva vs Irvin should be fun while it lasts. James Irvin's pretty underrated, and could use his top notch wrestling to take Anderson down. The main problem with Irvin is that his striking is so good, that he doesn't need to use his wrestling. He'll need to use it here.

Franca vs Edgar should be a blast to watch. I'm thinking Frankie by close decision.

I think Vera's going to handle Andy with ease. Reese isn't a bad fighter by any means, but his stand-up isn't on Vera's level and good luck trying to get Vera down.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

O hell yeah dude.............Irvin all the ******* way:thumbsup: That was pretty fast healing for a broken foot:confused02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

cabby said:


> O hell yeah dude.............Irvin all the ******* way:thumbsup: That was pretty fast healing for a broken foot:confused02:


That's what I thought when this was first announced too. The fight I am most excited about is Franca/Edgar and I am taking Franca to win a DEC.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> That's what I thought when this was first announced too. The fight I am most excited about is Franca/Edgar and I am taking Franca to win a DEC.


Yeah man I'm real excited to see Franca again, I love his sloppy/crazy style:thumb02:


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I can see why people would think this may go to decision, but I completely disagree for a couple of reasons. First, what I think the assumption of some is, is that because of the styles it will be a more cautious fight. Irving knows what he's up against, so he'll pick his battles. The reason that's not going to happen is because of Silva's aggression. He's constantly circling his opponent, throwing jabs and staying out of reach, which doubles as a take-down defense because of how far out he keeps his hips while he jabs. I'm almost positive the fight will go one of these two ways: Silva will circle around Irving and catch him with a couple of good jabs. If Irving tries to shoot (which I think he might) Anderson will just do what he has been doing, he'll move backwards and drop down punches. Irving will get dazed pretty early in the fight and then Silva will finish it by catching him with some heavy blows once he gets dazed. The only flaw in my analysis is if Irving's wrestling is a lot better than I'm expecting. And if Hendo's wasn't good enough, I don't believe Irvings will be. Anyways, that's my prediction. I agree with the rest of the card looking bad as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that Rampage has said that James Irvin was one of the hardest hitters he's ever sparred with. Rampage's chin is pretty damn solid, and that was in a sparring session. Imagine what the trademarked Superman punch would do to Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Did Vera drop?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Rated said:


> Did Vera drop?


Yes, and honestly I don't get it.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> Keep in mind that Rampage has said that James Irvin was one of the hardest hitters he's ever sparred with. Rampage's chin is pretty damn solid, and that was in a sparring session. Imagine what the trademarked Superman punch would do to Anderson Silva.


I remember Rampage saying that. Irvin has proven again and again that his hands aren't to be tangled with. He knocked Hector Ramirez out with a right hand that he just kinda threw out there. I could definetly see the superman punch putting Silva to sleep. 

Like you said earlier his wrestling is really underrated too. He uses his wrestling in reverse like Chuck so that he can keep it on the feet and tee off on fools. Irvin has had a string of injuries so we haven't seen him fight to his full potential yet but this could be the breakthrough that we've been waiting for.:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Keep in mind that Rampage has said that James Irvin was one of the hardest hitters he's ever sparred with. Rampage's chin is pretty damn solid, and that was in a sparring session. Imagine what the trademarked Superman punch would do to Anderson Silva.


You have to hit anderson first.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I know Irvin wants to entertain the fans, but the guy needs to stop trying to entertain and start putting together gameplans. With his wrestling and underrated top game, he could give Silva problems. Many seem to think Irvin's just a banger, that's not true, he's also a solid wrestler.

Silva's never been hit by someone like James Irvin before.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Yeah, I know Irvin wants to entertain the fans, but the guy needs to stop trying to entertain and start putting together gameplans. With his wrestling and underrated top game, he could give Silva problems. Many seem to think Irvin's just a banger, that's not true, he's also a solid wrestler.
> 
> Silva's never been hit by someone like James Irvin before.


He ate hendo's over hand right like it was a slap, so until i see someone daze silva his chin is one of the best


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Henderson also hit Rampage, and Rampage treated it like a slap. Rampage, however, did not treat James Irvin's big right hand like a slap, and that was in a sparring session.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Whose Reese Andy?

Also, Why is Silva vs. Irvin happening again? Is there really a point to this fight? 

The way I see it, Silva will submit Irvin in the first by armbar!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i really hope irvin makes an "upset "


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Whose Reese Andy?


Former IFL fighter, who also has a solid win over Jamal Patterson. He likes to take people down and work them. Also, he should be whomped by Vera.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

I expect Silva to win easily but, I would give Irvin a better chance of KOing Silva than I gave Serra of KOing GSP. Thats why I can't understand this match up. It' like Jardine vs Houston but worse. Why threaten the Silva legacy by creating a meaningless fight against an average and unpredictable opponent? It's just desperate and dumb.
Franca vs Edgar should be explosive. I hope Franca can return with a dominant performance and stake his claims at the top of the LW division.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i cant believe the UFC threw toghether this crap just to compete with Affliction. Other than Silva/Irvin, i couldnt care less about this one.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

RushFan said:


> I expect Silva to win easily but, I would give Irvin a better chance of KOing Silva than I gave Serra of KOing GSP. Thats why I can't understand this match up. It' like Jardine vs Houston but worse. Why threaten the Silva legacy by creating a meaningless fight against an average and unpredictable opponent? It's just desperate and dumb.
> Franca vs Edgar should be explosive. I hope Franca can return with a dominant performance and stake his claims at the top of the LW division.


i would not say easily


----------



## CChaos (Jun 5, 2008)

Wombatsu said:


> i cant believe the UFC threw toghether this crap just to compete with Affliction. Other than Silva/Irvin, i couldnt care less about this one.



Ah but it's some free fights on TV and it does include maybe the best fighter in the UFC. I think the Franca/Edgar fight should be entertaining as well.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

i wouldn't be suprised if Irvin wins this, wither its "nut hugging" or not, i dont agree with everyone saying Anderdon RD1 easily.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Silva will pick Irvin apart on the feet and will need to avoid Irvin's heavy hands. Frankie and Franca should be fun, we'll get to see Hermes shake off the ring rust. Hopefully, Burns v. Johnson will give us a slick submission or a brutal KO. I'm looking forward to watching this commercial-free on my DVR after the Affliction event. :thumbsup:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

[6-1-0] Kevin Burns vs. Anthony Johnson [5-1-0]

That bout needs to be on the main card. Both fighters lasts performances were stellar.

Anderson is going to get KO'd. I just have really bad feelings about the fight, and thats what my gut is telling me. Weird shit always happens in Irvin fights.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im excited to see Silva and Irvin, granted I have only seen a couple of Irvin's fights, and him sparring with Rampage. But it seems he is heavy handed, and going from what others have said, he must have solid wrestling, I really want to see if Silva is as elusive with 20 more pounds on his frame. If not, he may get caught. Stoked to see Franca back as well.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Henderson also hit Rampage, and Rampage treated it like a slap. Rampage, however, did not treat James Irvin's big right hand like a slap, and that was in a sparring session.


You can't deny the power in silva's hands either. He was the only one to drop leben and hendo.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not denying it, dude definitely has power. Didn't Lee Murray say that he was the hardest hitter he's ever faced?

Johnson should kill Burns. Like, I'm talking kill. The thing I will say about Johnson: When he kills, he freakin' kills. Tommy Speer's is still drinking Ensure and wearing a diaper.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^Word. Speers was ibn the land of oz after that smashing. Seeing the way he was crouched up against the fence I thought he was hurt badly. I think he said his name was Sally when they asked him.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> ^^^Word. Speers was ibn the land of oz after that smashing. Seeing the way he was crouched up against the fence I thought he was hurt badly. I think he said his name was Sally when they asked him.


:laugh:

I really want Irvin to knock Silva out, even though the chances are slim. The thing is everyone is human and in the end he'll make a mistake. I don't care how good his chin is if Silva eats a big right hand from Irvin he's gona see some stars. 

This fight doesn't make sense, it's a desperate make shift main event with no reasoning. That said I'm looking forward to it, it's an interesting one.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Not denying it, dude definitely has power. Didn't Lee Murray say that he was the hardest hitter he's ever faced?
> 
> Johnson should kill Burns. Like, I'm talking kill. The thing I will say about Johnson: When he kills, he freakin' kills. Tommy Speer's is still drinking Ensure and wearing a diaper.


Yeah when murray was commentating on the rivera/silva fight he said silva hits like a heavy weight.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

There bloody well better be a way for us to see this live in the UK, at least within a couple days after. I was personally hoping for a GSP vs Silva superfight at MW but I guess that can still happen.

I am glad to see Silva at LHW as other than the aforementioned GSP match up there was nothing for him at MW.

The UFC clearly aren't going to baby Silva for his LHW debut, giving him a big, powerful KO striker as well as a big weight adjustment is alot to handle. I see Silva coming out on top though.

Any card with Silva on it is worth watching and no doubt they'll add a couple more high profile bouts soon, cmon lads, lets not complain about a free event, especially 1 with the worlds top P4Per stepping up in weight.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

personally i think this card is going to rock

first of all its free so no one can complain, secondly the silva irving fight should be entertaining

but third and most, franca and edgar should be an awesome awesome fight! Not only do we get to see franca again but edgar is a machine and i cant wait to see him against franca...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Irvin's gonna do it guys


----------



## #1GSPfan (Jun 23, 2008)

meh I'd rather see Silva vs. Irvin over Franca and Edgar. Silva is amazing, As soon as he gets 'the sandman' in the clinch, he's done. Aderson Silva T(KO) round 2.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Silva worship is almost as bad as Machida and Emerson around here. Since when did guys become invincible. Anybody at any time can get lucky. 

I think Silva will win but I want Irvin to leave him out cold on the mat. Fedor better kick Tim's ass. Dana will shit a brick I think because even though Tim's not in UFC anymore he was their champ and lost to the current champ who Fedor demolished. FRANKIE EDGAR ALL THE WAY!!! Just dont care for Franca much. Nothing against him personally just not a fan. 

Screw Vera, never liked him and dont think hes worth the two ply ultra soft Charmin I wipe my ass with.


----------



## 1ArmMan (Jun 23, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Screw Vera, never liked him and dont think hes worth the two ply ultra soft Charmin I wipe my ass with.


When was your last pro fight?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

People are picking Franca to lose a decision :O 

Not much more to say about Silva/Irvin, but I'm checked Anderson's record and he actually hasn't fought anyone that hits as hard or as big as James Irvin. The Sandman actually knows how to throw, better than Rich Franklin, Lee Murray and Dan Henderson. If Silva gets knocked out and Fedor beats Sylvia Dana White's head might explode

Brandon Vera did look small against Werdum, but he had some nice clinch work and rocked Fabricio. There's more talent at 205 for him to contend than in the UFC heavyweight division.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> People are picking Franca to lose a decision :O


I don't know what's so shocking about picking Edgar to win a decision. Edgar can definitely take Franca down and avoid subs for 15 minutes.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Silva will have a 2 inch reach advantage (77.5 to 75.5) and should be able to land at will. Silva has one of the best jabs in the UFC and I predict Irvin will become intimately acquainted with it on July 19th. People keep raving about Irvin's stand up but I'm not yet convinced. All of Irvin's recent fights have shown very limited glimpses of his stand up ability. IMO Irvin's stand up is similar to Sherk's in that he has good power and technique but poor range. He throws nice hooks and uppercuts but Silva will nuetralize this arsenal by keeping him at a distance. This should translate into an easy win for Silva. 
Franca vs Edgar should be very explosive. I'm tipping Franca to return with a dominant display. He is tough as nails and dangerous everywhere. I can see Franca defending take downs early and then turn up the heat for a later rounds KO or submission win.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

2inch reach advantage isn't that big a difference. Silva supposedly lands something like 60-70% of his stand-up I read and more so when he's got somebody mounted. Irvin being the bigger guy will proabably rely on his size if the striking isn't going his way, which it probably won't. I expect to see him try and muscle Anderson around a bit, but lets hope he doesn't get caught in Anderson's clinch


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Servatose said:


> I can see why people would think this may go to decision, but I completely disagree for a couple of reasons. First, what I think the assumption of some is, is that because of the styles it will be a more cautious fight. Irving knows what he's up against, so he'll pick his battles. The reason that's not going to happen is because of Silva's aggression. He's constantly circling his opponent, throwing jabs and staying out of reach, which doubles as a take-down defense because of how far out he keeps his hips while he jabs. I'm almost positive the fight will go one of these two ways: Silva will circle around Irving and catch him with a couple of good jabs. If Irving tries to shoot (which I think he might) Anderson will just do what he has been doing, he'll move backwards and drop down punches. Irving will get dazed pretty early in the fight and then Silva will finish it by catching him with some heavy blows once he gets dazed. The only flaw in my analysis is if Irving's wrestling is a lot better than I'm expecting. And if Hendo's wasn't good enough, I don't believe Irvings will be. Anyways, that's my prediction. I agree with the rest of the card looking bad as well.


This ain't middle weights anymore.. Irvin is the tallest opponent Anderson has faced, he won't be able to keep his hips as far as he's used to and still pick at Irvin. In order to strike with Irvin, he's gonna have to get in his pocket, and the Sandman's proven to be a master of upset KOs. Still.. Silva is Silva.. this is going to be a longshot for Irvin.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

double


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> People are picking Franca to lose a decision :O
> 
> Not much more to say about Silva/Irvin, but I'm checked Anderson's record and he actually hasn't fought anyone that hits as hard or as big as James Irvin. The Sandman actually knows how to throw, better than Rich Franklin, Lee Murray and Dan Henderson. If Silva gets knocked out and Fedor beats Sylvia Dana White's head might explode
> 
> Brandon Vera did look small against Werdum, but he had some nice clinch work and rocked Fabricio. There's more talent at 205 for him to contend than in the UFC heavyweight division.


How do you know he hits harder than all those guys?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This ain't middle weights anymore.. Irvin is the tallest opponent Anderson has faced, he won't be able to keep his hips as far as he's used to and still pick at Irvin. In order to strike with Irvin, he's gonna have to get in his pocket, and the Sandman's proven to be a master of upset KOs. Still.. Silva is Silva.. this is going to be a longshot for Irvin.


Well not actually, Alex Stiebling just as tall as James Irvin at 6'2 and both in the same weight division.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

yorT said:


> How do you know he hits harder than all those guys?


Irvin has rocked and knocked out guys at 205 and above, the same can't be said for those guys. I know your a die hard for Silva yorT, but come on this is interesting at least.



Damone said:


> I don't know what's so shocking about picking Edgar to win a decision. Edgar can definitely take Franca down and avoid subs for 15 minutes.


Making light of Franca's problems once the fight goes the distance with judges. Man, if Hermes is throwing those knees like in the Sherk fight..Edgar could be in for a long night.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No doubt, Franca's knee's are something disgusting.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

cabby said:


> 2inch reach advantage isn't that big a difference. Silva supposedly lands something like 60-70% of his stand-up I read and more so when he's got somebody mounted. Irvin being the bigger guy will proabably rely on his size if the striking isn't going his way, which it probably won't. I expect to see him try and muscle Anderson around a bit, but lets hope he doesn't get caught in Anderson's clinch


I also expect it to go this way (irvin getting outstruck and relying on muscle). The thing is, I doubt Irvin can muscle Silva around. 

I think Irvin is outclassed in every aspect.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I just don't think James is that big of a challenge to Anderson or to other LHW. A couple of his last fights he scraped by. Not to say that I am not excited to see Anderson in LHW. 

I am probably almost as excited to see Anthony Johnson again heh.


----------



## Oluyemi (Jan 1, 2008)

:laugh: at all the ppl letting their emotions get the best of them..Praying for silva to lose :confused05: dont you see how such a thing would cheapen an already suspect middleweight division..I guy who railroaded your all american white saviour rich frankin not once but twice..I guy who handled the pride MW champion without breaking a sweat couldn’t hang with a lowly light heavyweight in irvin?

In a match that never should've happened but was put together at the 11 hour just because someone thought it'll be cool to steal some of the other promotions thunder


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Apecity said:


> I also expect it to go this way (irvin getting outstruck and relying on muscle). The thing is, I doubt Irvin can muscle Silva around.
> 
> I think Irvin is outclassed in every aspect.


he still has great Muay thai and awesome KO power 
irvin via spinning back elbow


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

*What about ...*

*... Anthony Johnson!*

He's a great addition to this card. Thought he looked fearless in his last fight and so quick. He had the scary face on and really struck me as a guy that could do serious things if he's as speedy in the head as he is in that cage!

For the record I think this is a very good card and sometimes i feel peeps are moaning just for the sake of it cause its an attempt to take shine of Affliction. WHO CARES .......thats what the "record" button is for ..situations like this!

Watch Affliction (incredible card), record this and be glad that there's competition .... cause we get 1 amazing card and 1 good card due to it.

Lets try not dog on this event just for the sake of it fella's.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

AJ is da meN! lol 
war irvin


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a dream the other night that James Irvin beat Anderson Silva but no one really made a big deal out of it in the dream....

My dreams are hits and misses. My dream of Jardine beating Liddell came true but my dream of Gonzaga beating Couture was proven false.

Now here are my picks so far.

Anderson Silva by knock out in the second round.

Brandon Vera by knock out in the first round.

Hermes Franca by decision.

Anthony Johnson by highlight reel knock out in the first round.

It's a decent card.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Did Irvin use his underrated wrestling in your dream?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Apparently he just outworked him which eventually led to a knock out so it could have been involved... Just a one sided fight where Silva couldn't really get comfortable.

My dreams are due for a hit here.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Did Irvin use his underrated wrestling in your dream?


People need to dig up that video of him tossing Rampage around, if memory serves me right, it's on dailymotion.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going to make a ton of money on this event. There is no chance Vera and Anderson Silva lose.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ID06 said:


> People need to dig up that video of him tossing Rampage around, if memory serves me right, it's on dailymotion.


Was that the video where Rampage said, "Irvin be kickin' my ass!" with Scott Smith laughing in the background? That was cool, because Irvin's wrestling looked really good. Randleman couldn't takedown Rampage, yet Irvin was doing it non-stop.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Irvin is underrated on the ground like no other..........I'm pulling for him against Anderson. I think he has a pretty good chance at de-throning the King.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

cabby said:


> Irvin is underrated on the ground like no other..........I'm pulling for him against Anderson. I think he has a pretty good chance at de-throning the King.


I don't know, bonner took him down then tap him in the first round.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

True, but Bonnar's ground game is pretty damn good, especially when Carlson Gracie was alive to motivate him.

Irvin's ground game has improved a ton after that fight.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

cabby said:


> Irvin is underrated on the ground like no other..........I'm pulling for him against Anderson. I think he has a pretty good chance at de-throning the King.


Yep Cabby, that is what they said about Leben,Franklin,Lutter,Marquardt,Franklin, and Hendo,, I am a huge Silva fan, and I realize that he will eventually get beat, but I definitly don't think it will be Irvin, I think if a good Irvin shows up it will be a great fight with Anderson winning by stoppage,TKO,, and I hear all this talk about Irvin hitting rampage hard etc,etc,etc,, but Hendo went 5 rounds with Rampage,, and Silva made hendo look like a rag doll,, but that is really not a good comparison,, for the same reason as Liddel and Quinton fought twice Rampage won both,,, then Wanderlai Silva and Rampage fought twice and Wanderlai won both,, then Wanderlai fought liddel and lost,, you see what I mean,


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

This card is so much better than 86, and its free:thumb01:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> This card is so much better than 86, and its free:thumb01:


although i agree im still watching Affliction. But yeah i dont think its impossible for Irvin to win. Irvin hasnt lost more than once on (t)ko ( yes i wiki'd it, but i knew it was a low number ) and thats where silva gets most of his victories. Plus it must be somewhat nervewracking to fight irvin cuz you sort of always have to be on guard for that ONE big shot


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Silva will be able to avoid that 'one big KO punch' from Irvin and come out with a TKO or decision. It's not like I'm a diehard fan of Silva but I just don't think Irvin can KO an amazing striker like Silva. I'm excited to see the Vera fight as well, he should be on fire because of his last loss to Werdum.
And yes, this is what the 'record' button is for


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

So how many of you guys plan on betting Irvin?

I know I'm betting all my money on Anderson and Vera. There is no way they're going to lose.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> So how many of you guys plan on betting Irvin?
> 
> I know I'm betting all my money on Anderson and Vera. There is no way they're going to lose.


Ya bud you go ahead and put aaaaaaaaaaaaall your money on Silva lol

Thats what I did in the Lesnar fight I fn bet the whole damn FARM and Lesnar had Mir bent over his knee but still lost.

Dont think it can happen? Silva aint gonna win forever and Im keeping my fingers crossed he actually wins this fight so I can see him fight a more credible lhw like Forrest or Rampage, Maybe Wandy or how bout Thiago Silva?

Think Thiago wouldnt tune Anderson up? Wait... cause if Silva wins this fight it could just be Silva vs Silva


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

johnbender said:


> Ya bud you go ahead and put aaaaaaaaaaaaall your money on Silva lol
> 
> Thats what I did in the Lesnar fight I fn bet the whole damn FARM and Lesnar had Mir bent over his knee but still lost.
> 
> ...


Why tou would put all your money on Lesnar in his first UFC fight is beyond me. I thought Brock was going to win, but I wouldn't put all my money on him.

Silva is the best fighter in the world and is going to tool Irvin.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont' know why anyone would bet on Lesnar period,, I am a big Frank Mir fan, and I said before that fight, like all of Mir's other fights,, if his oppenent makes one mistake ,, leaves a arm or leg out, it is over,, ,,,

anyway back to the Silva deal,, you will not see Silva fight another fight in LHW for a while his next fight in the latter part of the year will be with either Cote or Almaide winner,, ,, this fight with Irvin is just a gauge for Silva and a marketing move by the UFC,, you will not see Silva fight LHW until he loses the Middleweight belt, if he ever loses the belt,, HHAHHAHA


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I just realized that this is the same night as the affliction card! LOL! The UFC sure is protective of it's market share! 

I just thought that was funny. I guess I'll have to tape one and watch the other live or something


----------



## bcholt23 (Jul 3, 2008)

*UFC New Comers*

Lot of new names on this fight night card. I know Brad Blackburn from the IFL. Just read an interesting article on him too.

http://www.themmacraze.com/2008/07/mma-craze-exclusive-bad-brad-blackburn.html

Think this card will be competitive?


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

anderson is overdue. if somone is goona beat him its gonna be in light heavy weight


----------



## hoytong99 (Jul 4, 2008)

silva is good but id like to see him lose he is cocky if hed get beat hed be less cocky


----------



## asnmgc (May 31, 2008)

*How the F**K did Irvin get a title shot?*

The UFC showing how sorry they really are. Yushin Okami KO's Tanner and nearly submits Franklin and you don't here from him again because he's Jap. Mike the Count Bisbe should be closest to a title shot. How the **** did Irvin get a title shot?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Irvin isn't fighting for the title. This is at 205.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson by KO in round 2.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Hmmm I haven't followed Irvin much but i haven't seen mention his gas tank. He is an obvious juicer (to anyone that really has followed his physique and the way he has cut..its obvious. His muscles are really tense in fights and the fight where he beat that guy (dont remember his name) by flying knee....was lucky. He lost that first round. He could not get off the ground. Irving always looks tired after a round. In that previous fight that I am referencing I remember Couture and others talk about "what a beast this guy is in camp." That is what I am reading on this thread as well. But I haven't really been impressed with what I have seen. I think Silva by easy KO in this fight.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

this is a stupid card. James Irvin was getting his ass kicked by Bonnar and that superman-knee-highlight reel victim. He will get jammed via boxing in the first round.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

hoytong99 said:


> silva is good but id like to see him lose he is cocky if hed get beat hed be less cocky


When has he ever acted cocky?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

cant wait to see irving get owned. Im going to attempt to ask for the night off. I want to see the affliction banned event more then anything, I can always download this event later or have it video taped and watch it on the rebound lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

johnbender said:


> Ya bud you go ahead and put aaaaaaaaaaaaall your money on Silva lol
> 
> Thats what I did in the Lesnar fight I fn bet the whole damn FARM and Lesnar had Mir bent over his knee but still lost.
> 
> ...



While I agree that going all in on anything is a bad strategy for longevity, betting wise, I am still baffled you went all in on Lesnar when noone had ever seen him fight anyone of worth.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't believe anyone bet there whole purse on Lesnar either, especially againist MIR,, Mir can beat any heavyweight in the division when he is on top of his game,, the only trouble would be Nogeira ,, just because they both have AWESOME submission skills,, I don't ever count Mir out againist anyone,, back to the thread, Silva is going to KILL Irvin,,hahhahaha


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

irvin will kill silva hahaha 
but seriously i think silva will win but it will be one hell ova fight


----------



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

James Irvin is no slouch.... i mean anyone who can KO houston alexander in 8 seconds has some serious power... So this will nto be a walk in the park for Silva, but it will be an exciting fight. This fight will not got to a decision. Both fighters have crazy strikes and one of them will get knocked out... THis one is hard for me tho cause i cant see silva losing. But it wouldnt be too surprising to see Irvin pull out a win. But i still say silva by KO in the 3rd.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Jardine rocked houston and even dropped him at the start of the their fight, but houston was able to recover and win.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

yorT said:


> I think Jardine rocked houston and even dropped him at the start of the their fight, but houston was able to recover and win.


yeah your right, Jardine thought he could finish him with the short exchanges like he did in the Forrest fight, but Houstan recovered straight away and smashed him in (including an illegal knee)


----------



## Kurt00 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Fight*

What a great fight! I'll never forget it http://www.weshow.com/top10/en/


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Other than the main event, this is the worst card on paper the UFC has put together in years....


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

It's free, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

box said:


> Other than the main event, this is the worst card on paper the UFC has put together in years....


Franca vs. Edgar is a nice fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Franca vs. Edgar is a nice fight.


It sure is, second best fight on the card:thumbsup: Excited to see Vera too.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Franca vs. Edgar is a nice fight.


It sure is. It'll be nice to see Franca back and Edgar's a freakin' stud, who has been training at Big Dog's gym. This should be a really good fight.

This card is really not that bad.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

We've just been blessed with stacked card after stacked card that this felt like a let down to me... Cant complain though I guess, since it is free, and affliction is the same night. There should be plenty of good fights to watch...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Keith Hackney said:


> I got Irving on this one, Anderson Silva is just not very good imho.


Care to explain?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Care to explain?


His name is Keith Hackney, he is a troll.

I'm really looking forward to Edgar and Francas fight, and I really hope Irvin can somehow pull something off.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Keith Hackney said:


> I got Irving on this one, Anderson Silva is just not very good imho.


He is not a troll he is DRUNK<<:confused03:


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

a.silva's chin might finally get a decent test here.
has anyone seen anderson even get hurt or rocked in a fight?
been at least since 2004, but probably longer,
and he is much more of a complete fighter now.
not sure what irvin's jits is like,
but if its weak, he'll probably get submitted.
anderson has very solid jits and doesnt mind being on his back.
hendo, marquardt and lutter were all able to get anderson down,
so i would assume this one will go to the ground at some point.
a.silva took repeated blows to his temple from hendo
and showed no apparent wear from it,
so im not sure if irvin will be able to gnp his way to a W.
silva is pretty good at tying ppl up and minimizing their power.
i still give it to silva in the 2nd.
this guy is laser sighted with his striking.

i am going to DVR these fihts and watch the PPV AFFLICTION first.
then i'll watch the silva v irvin as the "main card" of the night.
WE MUST SUPPORT AFFLICTION IF WE EVER WANT THE FIGHTERS TO GET PAID PROPERLY.
THE ONLY REASON THIS IS A FREE FIGHT IS BECAUSE OF THE COMPETITION.
COMPETITION ALWAYS BENEFITS THE CONSUMERS...
in this case the fans.
it will also eventually benefit the fighters cuz they will have options,
and be able to ask for higher contracts.
if UFC is able to steal away AFFLICTIONS night and they dont stick around,
THE ONLY ONES THAT BENEFIT ARE UFC MGMT!!!
we cant let that happen!
*SUPPORT FIGHT FANS AND SUPPORT FIGHTERS BY SUPPORTING AFFLICTION!!!*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Anderson will pick Irvin apart and will win a 1st round TKO.


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

Going to be a great fight between silva n irvin could be anybodys night to win.


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

I like your point of view, you got good points on just about everything you said. You're right we do need to support Affliction and others MMA organizations alike to show the UFC that us fans mean business and we won't put up with Dana Whites Shi* any longer of holding good fighters down, and pinning them against a wall so he can make his pockets fat. I used to like him before, but when true colors come out its a different ball game if you know what I mean....... Good post....Good post


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

Silva KO
Franka KO
Johnson KO
Vera KO
Velasquiez KO


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

Good choice, I also pick Silva to win as well. Even though Irvin has knock out power I don't think he will be the one to take away Silva's momentum. I am wondering why you can't bet on the main event at FN:14? Does anybody know why? They only let you bet on two other ones, but not the main event?


----------



## BJJPenn (Jul 14, 2008)

I got Silva as favorite on this one though even if Rampage has indeed pointed out that Irvin is one tough dude!


----------



## munforfun (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm stuck in London for this fight, anyone have any idea how I can watch it online on the computer???


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

I have Silva in the first round with KO! Will anderson silva ever agree to fight with wanderlei silva or shogun? as they were all training partners and friends before and are now in the SAME division


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

munforfun said:


> I'm stuck in London for this fight, anyone have any idea how I can watch it online on the computer???


tvu player has a spike channel, you can see it there


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

munforfun said:


> I'm stuck in London for this fight, anyone have any idea how I can watch it online on the computer???


http://www.myp2p.eu/


----------



## ziegler3334 (Jun 23, 2008)

uoolokpa said:


> I have Silva in the first round with KO! Will anderson silva ever agree to fight with wanderlei silva or shogun? as they were all training partners and friends before and are now in the SAME division


I agree with anderson winning, maybe not till the 2nd. But he will not be fighting wanderlei or shogun any time soon. He has said that this is a one time thing, then he will be back down to 185. dana asked him to do this fight and he obliged.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually think that fighting James Irvin is one of the most dangerous fights anderson silva could possibly take at LHW. By no means is James irvin nearly as good as silva, but he hits so hard that if he catches him with a big punch hes going down, they all do. The Superman punch or even the flying knee could definetly end this one.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Given the current trend in fighter salaries I was wondering what the guys on the undercard are going to get paid for their fights?
Free admission and a Beer.:dunno: Too much?


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

nobody should be underestimating james irvin in this fight, everyone seems to be looking past him. this guy can fight and he can take a punch, he's a much bigger threat to anderson silva than rich franklin (if you can call franklin a threat). all i'm saying is don't think this will be easy for silva.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

amen i take irvin via flying spinning back elbow


----------



## GroundFloorFan (Jul 19, 2008)

*Anderson Silva*

I would love to see Silva win! The UFC is awesome for giving us this fight for free on spike. I think It will be great for the sport to have somebody jumping back and forth between weight classes and kicking some butt in both. Besides, I am sure that UFC sells more pay per views when they have an undefeated fighter on the card. Today I listened to Forrest Griffin on KROG's radio show talking about how much respect that he had for this guy for jumping up a weight class.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a great day to love MMA. Silva's gonna take this one. Hope it lasts more than one round though.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

getting closer.....................


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

cabby said:


> getting closer.....................


To Anderson KOing Irvin! 

WAS ANDERSON!


----------



## GroundFloorFan (Jul 19, 2008)

I am pretty excited already, and the fight is hours away. Thanks UFC for putting this one on Spike! I hope it helps them attract a bigger fan base. They are probably looking for the same viral effect that happened for the season finale of Ultimate Fighter 1. By the end of the main fight I think their viewership doubled from everyone calling their friends. That could happen again for them if Silva and Irwin stand up and slug it out. They probably both will because they are both have an amazing stand up game!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Cain is going to TKO O'Brien in the first, Edgar is going to win a decision over Franca and I have no idea how Silva and Ivins fight will go, but I hope Irvin KOs him.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> To Anderson KOing Irvin!
> 
> WAS ANDERSON!


You mean Irvin KOing Anderson, WAS ANDERSON and now its IRVIN


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it sounds like everyone is expecting someone to be ko'd...and I agree. I don't see this fight going to a decision..I can't wait...


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

im from the east coast, i think i will watch the affliction then the UFN encore.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

How long is the fight night?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

albertsd24 said:


> Well lets see if another blk man gets robbed by judges tonight lol


Page lost fair and square


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i have to work til 9 30 this is horrible
hopefully mike and joe talk for he first half hour about how incredibly amazing and technical and beautiful it is that anderson is moving up a weight class


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> How long is the fight night?


Spike has it listed for three hrs


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA fans are loving this! Hell yeah! Good night is the looks of it.


----------



## holden636 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anthony Johnson is faking. He is gassed and does not want to fight anymore.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IDK that looked like a hell of an eye poke i think that decision was bullsh!t and johnson got robbed. the crowd and rogan did too.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

holden636 said:


> Anthony Johnson is faking. He is gassed and does not want to fight anymore.


How was he faking it?? Burns even admitted he had to keep that hand as an open palm because hes broken 3 times in 16 months. He poked him in the eye 6 times.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Watching both events LIVE and FREE:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

how are you getting affliction you lucky bastard. You don't know how good you have it. I have never even seen fedor fight except on youtube.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll make a little side bet with myself. If Silva loses I will put Irvin in my avatar. (No way I'll lose this) Haha


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

holden636 said:


> Anthony Johnson is faking. He is gassed and does not want to fight anymore.


Jackass. AJ was dominated that fight more or less. Easy victory was going to AJ.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol did anybody see how hard of a time they were having just putting Irvin's glove on his hand? Irvin was making a face like he was in pain or something.


----------



## XTRoRDiNAiRE (May 13, 2007)

its time.....

wow silva cant lose this one, imo he is one of the greatest and most talent all around fighter, humble and a excellent champion

i wish silva all the best in this fight
hopefully he comes thru
irvin is no joke either


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Just like I said, no chance.


----------



## XTRoRDiNAiRE (May 13, 2007)

WOWWWWW!!!!


raise01:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Completely pointless just as advertised! I think Chris Leban lasted longer then that!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Completely pointless just as advertised! I think Chris Leban lasted longer then that!


Irvin lasted 12 seconds longer then Leben.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

lol awesomeness


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

it was quite the demolition


----------



## guntfighter (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW!!! There is no doubt who the best PFP fighter in the world is. Give anything to see the Spider against Rickson Gracie. Maybe Affliction can get it done along with Fedor Vs. Couter. Holy S what a card.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy !!!!!!!! Silva is the man... very fluid he is like floating inside the octagon he moves like a cat a big cat that is a lion ... awesome


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

albertsd24 said:


> Bullshit page did enough to win a decison i mean im not taking nothing away from forrest but he did nothing to win the belt....


Griffin outworked Jackson and thats why he won the belt...........................


----------

